# What is every one feeding there cory fry??



## tank11 (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wondering what every one is feeding there newly hatched cory fry? are you treating the water with Methyene Blue for the eggs and fry?? If so what is the dose your using?? It's nice to compare notes to see what works best.. Thanks Guys Tank11 :roll: :?:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The few times my cories spawned in my community tank and lived I fed with microworms and bbs.


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

For my corydoras and Aspidora fry I use a combination of newly-hatched brine shrimp and Cyclop-eeze.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Methyblu should be used for eggs and dosed according th the label directions. The blu should be removed when the eggs hatch as it is harmful to fry.

You can feed bbs/micro worms or you can use powdered FD brine and cyclop-eeze. The fry should be fed 4-6 times/day and it is very important to vac the uneaten food from the tank 15-30 minutes after each feeding. Use an airline with a rigid tube on the end as a vac and be sure to vac into a bucket so you can recover the fry you will inevitably suck up (a turkey baster is good for getting the fry out of the bucket).

You should change 10% of the water daily- this may be accomplished during the vacuuming but if not, remove more water to make 10%.

Be sure you do not have them in too big of a tank as it can make it harder for the fry to find the food.


----------



## tank11 (Jan 18, 2005)

on the bottle it says that the fry can be treat too. :?:


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

DavidDoyle said it all. VERY good advice. I just wanted to add the I feed live bbs/frozen and freeze-dried cyclope-eeze/ and decapsulated bbs. I like the decap, as it stays good longer then the other foods. It also tends to bond together in one area, so it's easier to clean up.
Regarding the methylene blue: I use it on all my cories...Except the pandas. I use a spawning mop for the pandas, and the eggs will hatch out fine in the mop.
P.S. Congrats to Tank11. He spawned my pandas, 5 days after arrival :lol:


----------

